# Stromverbrauch einer Elektroheizung im Winter



## pipoharley (13. Jan. 2021)

Hallo, 
am Teich eines Bekannten wird seit November 2020 eine el. Heizung verwendet. 
Der Teich hat 62m3 Inhalt, ohne Dämmung und befindet sich auf 800m ü. M. 
Die Wassertemperatur wird auf 6 Grad gehalten.
Das Foto zeigt den Stromverbrauch der letzten 60 Tage. 
Die Heizung hat 8,4kW!
Der Teich ist nicht abgedeckt - der Bekannte will keine Abdeckung für den Teich. 
Die Heizung ist bis jetzt 628 Stunden gelaufen. 
Das entspricht ca. 1000 Euro an Strom kosten. 
Damit man mal sieht, welche Kosten entstehen.....


----------



## troll20 (13. Jan. 2021)

Moin, dA sieht man Mal wie manche Ihr Geld zum Fenster raus schaufeln.
Heizen fängt beim Teich bei der Isolierung an, sagt man....
Was ich für meinen Teich nur bestätigen kann.


----------



## Turbo (13. Jan. 2021)

Na ja...  Die Abdeckungen sind ja meist nicht wirklich hübsch. 
Kann das daher ganz gut nachvollziehen.


----------



## pipoharley (14. Jan. 2021)

Heute Nacht hat es ca. 25cm geschneit. Dadurch wird das Wasser natürlich abgekühlt. Obwohl die 8,4kW Heizung dauerhaft EIN war hat sich der Teich in den letzten 8 Nachtstunden um 1 Grad auf 5 Grad abgekühlt.
Das hätte ich so auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Jan. 2021)

Das hat man ja vorher Gewusst, dass einige Kosten auf einen zu kommen, bei dieser Art der Heizung.
Es wird schon was im Teich schwimmen, sonst würde man sowas nicht auf sich nehmen.


----------



## der_odo (16. Jan. 2021)

pipoharley schrieb:


> Hallo,
> am Teich eines Bekannten wird seit November 2020 eine el. Heizung verwendet.
> Der Teich hat 62m3 Inhalt, ohne Dämmung und befindet sich auf 800m ü. M.
> Die Wassertemperatur wird auf 6 Grad gehalten.
> ...



Bei aktuellen 30 Cent pro kWh eher 1.500 Euro.
Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn ich weiß, dass diese Leistung verballert wird, würde ich eher eine Wärmepumpe, Gasheizung oder wenigstens nen Ofen installieren...


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Jan. 2021)

Warum soll ich mir etwas Billigeres überlegen, wenn das Geld nur so rumliegt?


----------



## Turbo (16. Jan. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> Wenn ich weiß, dass diese Leistung verballert wird, würde ich eher eine Wärmepumpe, Gasheizung oder wenigstens nen Ofen installieren...


Kenne die deutschen Preise nicht. Aber für die Kosten die für den Plattentauscher, Kernbohrung, Grabarbeiten, Abdichtung der Mauerdurchführungen, Wiederherstellung der Gartenanlage und die Installationsarbeiten inkl. Material anfallen, wird er einige Jahre den Teich temperieren können.


----------



## der_odo (16. Jan. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Kenne die deutschen Preise nicht. Aber für die Kosten die für den Plattentauscher, Kernbohrung, Grabarbeiten, Abdichtung der Mauerdurchführungen, Wiederherstellung der Gartenanlage und die Installationsarbeiten inkl. Material anfallen, wird er einige Jahre den Teich temperieren können.


Es sind ja gerade mal 60 Tage um und auf 800 Höhenmeter geht der Winter ein paar Tage länger.
Eine richtige Wärmepumpe bekommt man inkl. Einbau für 6.000Euro.
Der Rippenrohr Wärmetauscher kostet such nicht die Welt und kommt in den Filter bzw. Pumpenkammer...


----------



## Biko (17. Jan. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> Bei aktuellen 30 Cent pro kWh eher 1.500 Euro.


Sind das die aktuellen Preise in Deutschland?
Abzüglich der Grundgebühr, die ich ja ohnedies zahlen muss, kostet mich die KWh hier in NÖ aktuell 16 Cent inklusive aller Abgaben und Steuern. 
Dennoch würde ich mir an seiner Stelle überlegen, ob es wirklich notwendig ist, den gesamten Teich zu heizen, oder ob es ausreicht, die Umwälzung zu reduzieren und am Teichboden auf eigen Quadratmetern ein Heizkabel zu verlegen. Das wäre aus meiner Sicht eine praktikable Lösung, wenn man nicht abdecken will. Auch bei mir wandern die Koi dorthin, wo es wärmer ist, auch wenn die Differenz weniger als 1 Grad ist.

Ich kenne Hotels, die im Winter das Seeufer heizen, damit die Gäste beiden gehen können. 
Ein ökologischer Irrsinn!


----------



## Turbo (17. Jan. 2021)

Mache jetzt mal etwas Kaffeesatzlesen.
Wenn er eine genügend grosse Photovoltaik Anlage hat, kann er die Jahresbezugsmenge an Strom selber erzeugen. 
So das ihn die Stromrechnung nicht wirklich belastet. 
Da kann man sich solche "spinnereien" erlauben, ohne das es einen kratzt. 
Bin bei mir auch grad am Preisvergleich und werde etwas in diese Richtung realisieren. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## Whyatt (17. Jan. 2021)

Ja, Deutschland aktuell inkl. aller Gebühren ca. 30 Cent.
Da ist ein hoher Anteil drin, der den Umbau auf regenerative Energiequellen finanziert. Photovoltaik, Wind...


----------



## PeBo (17. Jan. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Wenn er eine genügend grosse Photovoltaik Anlage hat, kann er die Jahresbezugsmenge an Strom selber erzeugen.


Hallo Patrik, da ist nur das Problem, dass im Winter, wenn du die Heizung brauchst, meist nur noch sehr wenig von der Photovoltaik Anlage kommt. Ausnahmen sind nur diese sonnigen kalten Wintertage. Aber auch dann darf kein Schnee auf deinen Panels liegen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Turbo (17. Jan. 2021)

Salü Peter
Meine ja nicht autark sein vom Netz, sondern über das ganze Jahr gleichviel oder mehr Strom als innerhalb des Jahres benötigt zu erzeugen. Dank der verschiedenen Tarife rechnet sich das zumindest bei uns in der Schweiz.
Batterien sind noch viel zu teuer als das sich autark sein rechnet. Ändert sich vielleicht in einigen Jahren wenn sich die Wasserstoffanlagen als Langzeitspeicher durchsetzen.


----------



## der_odo (17. Jan. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Salü Peter
> Meine ja nicht autark sein vom Netz, sondern über das ganze Jahr gleichviel oder mehr Strom als innerhalb des Jahres benötigt zu erzeugen. Dank der verschiedenen Tarife rechnet sich das zumindest bei uns in der Schweiz.
> Batterien sind noch viel zu teuer als das sich autark sein rechnet. Ändert sich vielleicht in einigen Jahren wenn sich die Wasserstoffanlagen als Langzeitspeicher durchsetzen.



Ich lasse gerade eine PV Anlage mit Speicher installieren. Scheiß Außenverhältnisse, der Dachdecker geht nicht aufs Dach bei dem Wetter. Okay, so trübe wie das draußen ist, würden sowieso nur ein paar Watt runter kommen...
Die Preise für die Module sind ja so extrem in den letzten Jahren gefallen, da musste ich zuschlagen.
Leider hab ich den Auftrag zu früh vergeben, Niedersachsen fördert nun die Batteriespeicher. Bei mir leider zu spät!


----------



## Turbo (17. Jan. 2021)

der_odo schrieb:


> Leider hab ich den Auftrag zu früh vergeben, Niedersachsen fördert nun die Batteriespeicher. Bei mir leider zu spät!


Irgendwas ist doch immer. 
Wünsche dir viel Spass mit deiner Anlage und dem Öko Strom.


----------

